# Need a sytem or product to hang my dust collection hose up off the tool table



## Vanderloo41 (10 mo ago)

I finally completed my dust collection ducting , or so I thought. All I need now is some sort of cable system or product to raise my anti static flex hose up off the tool table. Any suggestions. Tried Rockler. No luck there. This is a 5" flex hose by the way.
Thank You


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Can you turn the pipe at the top to reduce the extra pipe?

Can you put a 45 on the planer to go upward?

If it's a permanent planer I would just cut the hose to fit..


----------



## Vanderloo41 (10 mo ago)

Not permanent Rebelwork. I will definitely need to be able to move it. Not sure if a 45 would make a difference but I'll add the idea to the list and see what else comes across.
Thank You


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Shorten the hose, or move the planer.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You've got an elbow atop. I'm thinking if you turn it it would take slack out of the full length. Your probably like me , you don't cut anything till you need to..


----------



## swp (Dec 17, 2021)

There mus be some reason you don't want to cut the hose. Get a hose clamp, a bungee cord, and a screweye. Screw the screweye into the ceiling. Put the clamp around the hose at some strategic location. Use the bungee to connect screweye to hose clamp -- instant hose lifter. Kinda curious why you didn't go with rigid ducting; I suspect the planer must move. Pretty sexy planer, BTW. You must be serious...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The easiest, cheapest and most simple is a counter weight and pulley. The weight can be along a wall with a two pulley arrangement. No spring, no bungees,


----------



## Vanderloo41 (10 mo ago)

swp said:


> There mus be some reason you don't want to cut the hose. Get a hose clamp, a bungee cord, and a screweye. Screw the screweye into the ceiling. Put the clamp around the hose at some strategic location. Use the bungee to connect screweye to hose clamp -- instant hose lifter. Kinda curious why you didn't go with rigid ducting; I suspect the planer must move. Pretty sexy planer, BTW. You must be serious...





swp said:


> There mus be some reason you don't want to cut the hose. Get a hose clamp, a bungee cord, and a screweye. Screw the screweye into the ceiling. Put the clamp around the hose at some strategic location. Use the bungee to connect screweye to hose clamp -- instant hose lifter. Kinda curious why you didn't go with rigid ducting; I suspect the planer must move. Pretty sexy planer, BTW. You must be serious...


Yes SWP I need to use this machime for awhile to see where I can best locate it out of the way of everything else. Maybe then I can cut the hose but for now mobility is important.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I have to move mine, use and move out of the way.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

For a quick solution until you decide on the final set up I'd use string or paracord from the pipe to the hose.


----------

